

Path cuts 20% of staff, says layoffs will 'support continued innovation' - dcu
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/15/4842360/path-cuts-20-percent-of-staff

======
mathattack
Layoffs in and of themselves rarely 'support continued innovation'. Sometimes
they are necessary, but in isolation they don't make the remaining folks more
creative. It can be tougher to pull people out of a project than to not have
them there to begin with.

It's unfortunate but the more truthful answer is, "It's easier to fire these
people and hire folks with different skills than to train the people we have."

